# Linksys Router BEFSR41 Cant connect



## toks64 (Apr 10, 2008)

I just recieved my linksys router and I download the Easylink software and it says.

router not supported

If you have an older Linksys router product
then use the installation utility that was included with that product

My Linksys Router did not come with the installation utility CD

I dont know what to do

can someone please help me?


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Plug in the computer to the router and type in the following URL into your browser: http://192.168.1.1 and the default username and password is "admin". From here, you can configure it as desired.


----------



## toks64 (Apr 10, 2008)

how can I configer

do I need the utility CD?


----------



## toks64 (Apr 10, 2008)

it asked me for password which is admin

then it asked for password which I dont have


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

the username and password are both admin. This is the default. As far as configuring the router, what exactly are you trying to do? If you want to connect to the internet, then what type of connection do you have?


----------



## toks64 (Apr 10, 2008)

I have earthlink DSL

ZyXEL Modem


----------



## toks64 (Apr 10, 2008)

I got in the linksys configure

but I dont know my submask and all of those numbers

I believe that I need to put those in.

do I type in msconfig in DOS to find out what these numbers are?


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Ignore that. You most likely have ADSL, which requires a username and password to connect to the internet. This is mostly likely your email address and the password associated with that address. Towards the top, you'll want to choose PPPoE, type in your email and password at the top and save. This should take care of most things for you.


----------



## toks64 (Apr 10, 2008)

I dont know where to go to type my password and user name?

do I do this with the router connected?

oh god this Linksys router is so confusing

is there anyone that has yahoo messenger that can help me step by step?


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

When you first login, you should see a screen that says Internet Connection Type on the left column near the top. To the right of that is a drop down. From that drop down, choose PPPoE. When this is selected, you should see boxes for a Username and Password. Type in the email address that your ISP gave you along with the password. This email should be [email protected] if I remember correctly. Ignore the Service Name. Click Save Settings at the bottom and you should be set. 

If you need the manual for this router, go to this link: http://www.linksys.com/servlet/Sate..._C2&cid=1122062340941&childpagename=US/Layout and click on User Guide on the right side. When it loads, click on Chapter 5 and then scroll down to page 12 and 13. Page 12 has the screen shot of what you should be looking at, page 13 talks about PPPoE. This manual should be the exact same as what should have been in the box with the router.


----------



## toks64 (Apr 10, 2008)

ok here is how things is when I go to the linksys screen

Setup	Password	Status	DHCP	Log	Security	Help Advanced 
SETUP	
This screen contains all of the router's basic setup functions. Most users will be able to use the router's default settings without making any changes. If you require help during configuration, please see the user guide.
Host Name: (Required by some ISPs)
Domain Name: (Required by some ISPs)
Firmware Version: 1.44.3, Feb 13 2003
LAN IP Address: (MAC Address: 00-0C-41-38-FD-B9)
. . . (Device IP Address)
(Subnet Mask)

WAN Connection Type: 
(MAC Address: 00-0C-41-38-FD-BA)
Select the Internet connection type you wish to use
User Name: 
Password: 
Connect on Demand: Max Idle Time Min.
Keep Alive: Redial Period Sec.

these are the options on what I can click on

setup password status DHCP Log Security Help Advanced

I really need help I dont know what to do I did put in my earthlink username and password clicked on Status clicked on connect and it said

"can't connect"

Skie do you have yahoo messsenger or phone so we can go over these steps live?

I believe this is the best way


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

If you don't see the same screen shot that's in the User Guide in the link I posted above, then either the router model number you gave me is wrong or something's different between the screen shot and what you're seeing. I'm going to move this thread to the Cable/DSL router section of this forum since they can help you better.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

What country are you located in.
Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model of the router (if a separate unit).
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Make and model of your computer.
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP1-SP2, Vista, etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.




Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, *including the exact text of any error messages.*

If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms?

If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?




When connected directly to the modem, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands:

PING 216.109.112.135

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------

